# Twin Engine Canoe



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Well technically, no, but I was testing an engine today and didn't want to paddle 2 miles back to the ramp if it failed. My little Tohatsu just rode in the front seat. One guy at the ramp had to come over to check out what I was doing-thought I had invented some new motor arrangement.










I got skunked yesterday, so I decided to have another go at them today. The fish were back to their normal pattern--feeding on the flood tide.










I was also trying out something else today since I had a question from a forum member. Never have I caught a red in the grass on a spinning rod, so today was the day. They were spookier (I think because the lure was larger than my usual spoon fly) but once I figured out what they wanted, fishing was good.










It's always interesting to watch them feeding, knowing that they are not going to swim away. I think that I have watched some of them for probably more than 5 minutes.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Once again awesome! Great pics!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude you're killing me.
I need to try that one day for sure.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Its so nice out on the grass! ;D


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I just moved from Jacksonville. I always had a blast fishing the Flood Tides. Sure do miss it!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is very cool!  I sure am envious of all that good grass.

Down in Palm Coast we almost never see the grass flooded like that, but I can relate to having schools of reds calmly feeding in super shallow water all around the boat. I've just sat and watched them for 10 minutes at a time, while they tail, back and even nose up to the hull and outboard. It's frustrating when they are within arms reach but just won't take a lure, yet it's a very relaxing, intimate experience at the same time.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if seeing a tailing red doesnt get your heart beat up your probably dead and shouldnt be out on the water anyways ,


----------



## Shallowfly (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, fly rod heaven!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

CM, thanks for trying that, I'm glad to see it worked. 

Killer pics as always.

Am looking at my schedule now..... 



-T


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet!!! Love it! Wish I was there!  Nice report!


----------

